# Windows et Virtual box CD non reconnu



## oursonzen (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé windows 10 et virtualbox hier sur mon imac. Aucun souci et je peux lancer windows via VB sans CD ensuite le peux switcher entre les deux écrans. Je l'ai installé car j'ai un cd de retouche photo ancien qui marche seulement sur windows et est un complément à photoshop que j'utilise beaucoup. Ce matin j'ai ouvert mon imac et la session windows avec VB, j'ai inséré le cd mais il n'est pas reconnu par windows. Dans le lecteur CD windows détecte le cd windows d'installation alors qu'il n'y est pas. En revanche sur l'imac dans le finder je trouve bien mon cd avec toutes ses extensions .exe que je ne peux pas ouvrir sous mac (enfin je n'ai pas essayé);
Pourriez vous me dire comment faire sinon j'achète un ordi à 300 euros avec windows mais ce n'est pas une solution.
Merci de vos réponses.

















)


----------

